# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته تجربی به ریاضی

## aylarix

سلام همگی 
من بعد چند وقت اومدم یه سر بزنم انجمن و ازتون کمک بخوام
راستش بلاخره بعد ۲ سال خانوادم رضایت دادن رشتم و عوض کنم و برم چیزی که میخوام یعنی ریاضی( برای معماری)
حالا الان کاملا گیجم و نمیدونم که چطور شروع کنم از کجا شروع کنم .میانگین ساعت مطالعه ای که باید داشته باشم حداقل چقدره جه منابعی بگیرم و اینکهداولویت و بزارم رو چه درسایی و ....
ممنون میشم دوستان ریاضی  کمک کنید♥️🙏

----------


## mat04

سلام 
برای هر درس یک منبع فعلا کافیه و اگه دیدی میتونی منبع دیگه ایی کار کنی میری سراغ منبع دوم 
فیزیک و شیمی و حسابان چون تجربی بودی بیشترش رو بلدی و سعی کن به تسلط برسی و در ریاضیات با هندسه 3 و آماراحتمال شروع کن بعدش گسسته هم اضافه کن( گسسته فصل اول سخته ولی فصل 2 و3 راحته) درمورد هندسه پایه هم فصل های ساده (فصل 4 دهم و فصل 2 و 3 یازدهم) رو بخون 
ساعت مطالعه هرچی بیشتر بهتر

----------


## thanks god

رفیق ی توصیه برات دارم ، الان گیج باشی تا صبح کنکور گیجی ، بردار شروع کن ، مهم نیس درس چیه ، فقط شروع کن ، وقتی تست بزنی و درسنامه هارو بخونی خودت میفهمی کدوم مباحث برات راحت تره ، کدوم مباحث وقت بیشتری باید روش بزاری و خودت حلال سوالات ذهنت باش

از همون دهم شروع کن بیا بالا

امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------

